# School me on tights/knickers



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 6, 2013)

Riding season is far from over but it is getting pretty chilly. I went out for a brief spin on Sunday and nearly froze my legs off. My core was fine thanks to layering but I have no idea what to use for leggins/ tights/ knickers.

Suggestions? I was eyeing some Pearl Izumi's http://www.geartrade.com/item/349109/elite-amfib-bib-tight-men39s-blackblack-s-excellen 

Not sure where else to look.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2013)

I have no idea what's good, but I've gotten by using my skiing base layer, over a padded liner, and under baggies for MTB.  My base layers are CW-X, or something similar.

I bet those bib tights would be even better!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 6, 2013)

I never wanted to be the lycra guy but had to give up on baggies after last season. Maybe I just need to re-evaluate and try some other brands.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2013)

I don't do the roadie thing, yet, but I could see doing the lycra thing for that.  For MTB baggies work just fine for me.

I like the idea of the bibs.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 6, 2013)

I wear underarmor base layer pants and then throw my baggy shorts on top.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 6, 2013)

I've got at least 5 pair of tights each a little different thickness/construction. Usually I purchase tights without chamois so I can wear my normal bib shorts under them. Others like my wife prefer to get tights with chamois.
I ride with shorts over 65 degrees. My thinnest tights are used for riding when its 55-65 degrees, then I’ve got a mid-weight pair for 50-60 degrees and then thermal fleece type for under 48 degrees or so. I usually don’t ride if it’s under mid-30s.  

Pearl Izumi brand are very good, especially their thermal fleece. The pair you linked to would be good for temps under 45-50 degrees but may be a bit much for temps over mid-50 degrees. The Amfib  type have a different material on the front that helps cut the wind. These are my preferred tights for under 45-50 degrees. I have the non-bib version, the bib version would be a little warmer due to more coverage on the front but you can adjust your base layer and jersey/jacket accordingly.


----------



## crank (Nov 6, 2013)

+1 to above.  Wear your tights, under armor, hot chilies, whatever under your baggies.  I also have roadie style shorts I wear underneath sweats.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 6, 2013)

Awesome. Thanks for all the responses.  I'll keep my eye on the Amfibs so I can squeeze a few more rides in


----------



## snoseek (Nov 6, 2013)

20 dollar fleece pants I wear over chamois, bonus they are super comfy kicking around the house. I tuck the right leg into a sock (I ride in ski socks when its cold) to avoid snagging on drivetrain. Cheap, comfy and warm


----------

